# Sword wall display



## Joeandmich (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys my wife has given me permission (can you tell I'm whipped) to use the spare room into a man cave. I have a wall to display all my swords but I need advice on arranging it. I want it to be tasteful and secure (I have a 4 year old boy). Any suggestions would be appreciated. If you have pictures even better.

thanks,


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to be a downer, but unless a sword is of some historical value, I won't display it. 
With a four year old around? I'd keep them high and locked up. Treat it the same as a firearm, safely.


----------

